# Walk on the hills



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Taken earlier today



















Then the car on the way home (taken with iPhone)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First shot has lovely colours and exposure but is lacking a focal point


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> First shot has lovely colours and exposure but is lacking a focal point


Thanks for the feedback. I was struggling to find something to focus on, couldn't even find a pile of stones/rocks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I must be missing something, or was absent the day they taught "focal point" theory - there's nothing wrong with the 1st or 2nd photos.

Brazo produces some cracking photos of his own, but I really do have to shake my head when photos are critiqued in such a manner.

I have, and presumably not unique in this aspect, no problem focusing on the ground, clouds, sky, sun, and distant hill, in turn - taking in all that the shot has to offer.
If anything, the sun is the focal point of the image, and rightly so.

A nice ND gard on for #2 and you could've brought the foreground up more - that or bracketed exposure or mutiple shots with EV comp and merged in post processing.

The least said about #3 the better! :lol:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

PJS said:


> I must be missing something, or was absent the day they taught "focal point" theory - there's nothing wrong with the 1st or 2nd photos.
> 
> Brazo produces some cracking photos of his own, but I really do have to shake my head when photos are critiqued in such a manner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback .

I did use a grad filter on both first and second shots.
But as I had no tripod with me I don't think I could hold still long enough to take 2-3 shots to blend in post processing.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice shots there mate :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PJS said:


> I must be missing something, or was absent the day they taught "focal point" theory - there's nothing wrong with the 1st or 2nd photos.
> 
> Brazo produces some cracking photos of his own, but I really do have to shake my head when photos are critiqued in such a manner.
> 
> ...


Well I am allowed an opinion as you are and my opinions stands as does yours

Its a photo and not an 'image' thats strong enough to stand alone, I find my eyes struggling to settle anywhere. YMMV:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

IMHO, and from a personal point of view, shot #1, I would taken the view point lower down...


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Really like the sky in #1!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Well I am allowed an opinion as you are and my opinions stands as does yours
> 
> Its a photo and not an 'image' thats strong enough to stand alone, I find my eyes struggling to settle anywhere. YMMV :thumb:


Wasn't having a pop at you, just remarking that it mightn't conform to the considered rules of photography, but that doesn't make it flawed.

Not sure I concur that the eyes need to settle on something - in fact without a strong focal point your eyes take in more of what would've gone relatively overlooked.

Who knows, one day "Art" may talk to me, but thus far he's remained resolutely silent when I've called him a load of pretentious twaddle.
Maybe he's sulking until I apologise.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots, the sun is a wee bit blown in 2 but nothing to distract too much. 

I like the colours you've pulled out but tend to agree with Brazo. They would have been much beter shots if you'd placed something in the foreground to anchor the image. A tree, rock, whatever there was about. 

I can see PJS's point but for me some foreground interest or a leading line makes for a much more interesting shot. 

Nice work though :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I did look for foreground focus point but with no tripod and freezing hands had to be quick, was quite empty though. It's a spot not far from me so will he's up again in the next few weeks


----------

